# Why Would Someone NOT want this???



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's missing??? Rip this apart for me. I have suggested this to a customer. I told him to take a look and if it looks good to him jump on it. I can't see any problem. I can get it through a distributor, but my cost on it is over $300. What's the story here???

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VZ1W5U/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=4516179779&ref=pd_sl_579qtbwdm6_b


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If there's a need for VHS, it's a no-brainer.

If there's no need for VHS, I'd pass.


PS. It was $10 cheaper via Amazon 2 weeks ago.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

VHS? What's that?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

If folks already have a VHS player then why bother spending the extra $50 for another one? Get a standalone BluRay.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> If folks already have a VHS player then why bother spending the extra $50 for another one? Get a standalone BluRay.


Well, they might have space issues, plus VHS will look better with this unit than most other standalone VHS players (not that that's saying much).


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Well, they might have space issues, plus VHS will look better with this unit than most other standalone VHS players (not that that's saying much).


Yeah, I saw some high-fidelity VHS tapes at dollar tree the other day they could use to record shows on and save themselves a DVR fee.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If it had an ATSC tuner I'd buy one for the bedroom.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

matt1124 said:


> Yeah, I saw some high-fidelity VHS tapes at dollar tree the other day they could use to record shows on and save themselves a DVR fee.


The VHS portion is playback only, which is fine for most folks these days. It's perfect for my customer. I told them to order two of them, one for the bedroom and one for the den. Not bad at all. I may order one myself since I don't own a Blue Ray yet. The reviews actually look pretty good.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

No tuner and no record capability? I'll stick with the Panasonic DMR EZ47V DVD/VHS recorder I have already.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Obviously, this unit fills a niche: folks that have large VHS collections who aren't interested in transferring to modern media, or can't afford to do so. While that is not likely to be the case for most folks here, I definitely run into the occasional customer with a room full of old VHS tapes who don't want to give up their VCR...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> I definitely run into the occasional customer with a room full of old VHS tapes who don't want to give up their VCR...


When did you meet my dad? :sure:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> When did you meet my dad? :sure:


:lol:


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

I gave up VHS, and gave up any notion of moving my VHS stuff to DVD when I saw what poor picture quality resulted from showing a VHS movie on my 65" TV.........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

matt1124 said:


> When did you meet my dad? :sure:


Hey! Watch your mouth, you young whippersnapper, you! :new_cussi

I'm 71, a dad, a granddad, and a great-granddad. I sold my last VCR to a man half my age years ago and gave away my VHS movies. I've had DVRs since 2000, HD since 2003, got rid of my last CRT of any sort over two years ago, and every stinkin' tv I have in the house is an HD flat-panel display.

So there! You would do well to keep in mind, young man, that age isn't just a number -- it's a state of mind!

Take that!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Nick said:


> Hey! Watch your mouth, you young whippersnapper, you! :new_cussi
> 
> I'm 71, a dad, a granddad, and a great-granddad. I sold my last VCR to a man half my age years ago and gave away my VHS movies. I've had DVRs since 2000, HD since 2003, got rid of my last CRT of any sort over two years ago, and every stinkin' tv I have in the house is an HD flat-panel display.
> 
> ...


My friend Candice who is a couple years younger than I has a whole wall of Disney VHS movies that aren't getting replaced.
You made it age related.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

matt1124 said:


> ...You made it age related.


No, you did when you referenced your father, the assumption being that your father is older than you, but you apparently missed my point altogether, which, for your benefit, is that being tech-savvy _and_ an early-adopter is not necessarily age-related. Keep in mind that I've been at this probably since before you were born.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

We all know what assuming does. :sure:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My customer ordered two of them. I'll be installing them next week along with a surround receiver that I am supplying.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Even though I poke fun, I actually want one


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Installed today and all seems to be well. The picture from the VHS over the HDMI cable is not very good though. I get a better picture over my S-Video out from my Samsung combo VHS -DVD player/recorder.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I payed more than that for my Panny BD60 last Sept. But that's okay for I have no need for a VHS player. Ever again.

And as I'm Nick's senior by a few months I fully agree with him on the age stuff. For years now my grandkids have been referring to me as their hi-tech grandpa :lol:

I was an early VHS adopter. I got my first one in early 1982. It was a Zenith top loader. A friend had one that he thought he got a great deal on. It retailed for $1500 and he paid $1100 for his. He about passed out when I got mine through some mail order buying club for $750.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Following up...

My customer had a couple of DVD's that created problems. He called Panasonic and they said he needed a firmware update. They are sending him a disc with the update that, it appears, will be installed on a 2 gig micro sd card (I am supplying the cards). He tells me that Panasonic was very responsive to his needs and were aware of the potential problems.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

If the Panny is connected to the internet it should update. In any case Panasonic has instructions on their site.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I bought this a few weeks ago because my wife has excercise videos in both VHS. Is your customer's player not on the network for the firmware update?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

olguy said:


> If the Panny is connected to the internet it should update. In any case Panasonic has instructions on their site.


Thirty years in retail consumer electronic sales tells me:

(1) This kind of customer wouldn't have the home setup that would allow this player to easily be hooked up to the Internet.

(2) A customer who still watches a lot of VHS is best served by letting Richard take care of it.

A jaw dropping piece of electronics, though. Anybody else remember Hi-Def VHS? It was around for a cup of coffee.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Thirty years in retail consumer electronic sales tells me:
> 
> (1) This kind of customer wouldn't have the home setup that would allow this player to easily be hooked up to the Internet.
> 
> ...


All you say is true. My thought was Richard taking advantage of the online update if the customer's Panny was connected in order to view Amazon or Netflix movies. And if not Richard can download the update from the Panny site.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

tfederov said:


> I bought this a few weeks ago because my wife has excercise videos in both VHS. Is your customer's player not on the network for the firmware update?


Nope, not on the network. He has a wireless network in the house, but his two units are not on it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> Thirty years in retail consumer electronic sales tells me:
> Anybody else remember Hi-Def VHS? It was around for a cup of coffee.


If I recall correctly that was called VHS-W or W-VHS. The first HD that I saw was at the NAB show MANY years ago. It was analog and was a great picture. The source may have been that VHS-W system.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this back when, but thanks for bringing it up again Richard.

I had an item in my Amazon cart to order today anyway and just added one of these. This way I can upgrade to BluRay to show-off real high def on my 7 year old 720p Pany Plasma.:sure:

I am an old guy with a wall bookshelf full of VHS tapes. Life is too short to waste time converting them.

This way I can dump both my VHS player and my DVD player, gaining some space in my overcrowded A/V cabinet. And I can hook it up to the interpipes.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> I am an old guy with a wall bookshelf full of VHS tapes. Life is too short to waste time converting them.


I've started a VERY small business here converting all kinds of tape (video and audio) to digital. A while ago I got a project from a lady to convert 60 VHS family tapes to DVD (I think her daughter was born with a camera in her face). I do it right, including chapters, titles, label, clamshell case with custom label, etc. The customer showed up again two days ago with 49 more conversions (30 minute mini DVD's from her camcorder). She said she started to work on these herself, but gave up because of the time involved and that she liked the menus, etc. done properly.  I probably make about $5 an hour doing this (if that), but as I pick up more equipment that should go up a bit.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> Anybody else remember Hi-Def VHS? It was around for a cup of coffee.


I still have a couple of pre-recorded S-VHS tapes...Terminator and When Harry Met Sally...just nothing to play them on. Keeping them around as collector's items.


----------



## faithhevans (May 18, 2010)

Actually it depends on a User and vary from User to User as per his choice, requirements and the budget.So Completely dependent on a Person.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, my customer had a nearby lightning strike a few days ago. It took out two Sony flat screens, both of the above mentioned Blue Ray players, the surround receiver that I sold him and a few other misc. items. Sony is sending a tech today, the receiver is being replaced by my supplier, and he hasn't contacted Panasonic yet.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

What is VHS? ;-)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Its too bad you can't use it to transfer your VHS tapes to DVD.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Well, my customer had a nearby lightning strike a few days ago. It took out two Sony flat screens, both of the above mentioned Blue Ray players, the surround receiver that I sold him and a few other misc. items. Sony is sending a tech today, the receiver is being replaced by my supplier, and he hasn't contacted Panasonic yet.


Ouch. Murphy's Law #217. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## celder (Apr 24, 2009)

Good job Nick!!!


----------

